# connection fly in Charlotte, NC   (CLT)



## uop1497 (Nov 3, 2011)

We will fly with US air from SFO to MIA on weekday next week . We will have a connection fly in Charlotte, NC  (CLT)  . I just wonder if 40 minutes in between fly is enough time for us to to catch our next fly at this airport . I assume my plane will arrive on time .

 If any one had use this airport facility in connection fly, please share your inputs. I assume the plane can not leave without us since our luggage need to be transferred as well .


----------



## natasha5687 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have taken flights to destinations that require a connection in CTL.  My personal experience is that it will be enough time to make your connection. I have done this on domestic and international flights (just did this last month with 51 minutes layover and it was plenty).  I would think that you shouldnt need to change concorse either.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 3, 2011)

CLT is a fairly compact, comparitively small airport.
IF your flight arrives on time, you'll be okay... Don't dawdle.

You may want to have flight numbers for later departures, just in case.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 3, 2011)

uop1497 said:


> I assume the plane can not leave without us since our luggage need to be transferred as well .



Bad assumption. Planes will leave whenever they can whether or not you or your luggage makes it. In the good old days, airlines would sometimes hold a flight for connecting passengers but nowadays, they go on schedule (if they can). If you are on board, fine, if you are not, get the next flight and *hope* they reroute your bags as well.

BTW, you are more likely to make a tight connection than your bags.

In any event, 40 minutes should be sufficient in CLT to make a Domestic connection for both you and your bags.

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 3, 2011)

If separated, the airline will likely deliver the luggage within a day... or two. 

I'd assume that the flight from SFO may be delayed by some unforseen circumstance.
A flight from Atlanta to New Orleans was late 90 minutes due to a mysterious "electrical problem." 

IOW, if given the opportunity, I'd change to a longer connection.
I'd at least try to ensure that the connecting flight isn't the last one that day.


----------



## cissy (Nov 4, 2011)

I fly USAIR quite alot, and connect in Charlotte.  It can be stressful trying to make a 40 minute connection if the second leg of your flight is on one of the smaller planes.  It's quite a long walk to those gates.  If you're delayed at all, it will be tight.


----------



## djs (Nov 4, 2011)

On the randam date I chose in December, it looks like USAir has 5 non-stop flights from CLT to MIA.  All on a 737; my guess is that you'll be fine.

As far as delays go, certainly SFO can have delays but the schedule accounts for that.  I bet if you were to look at a flight schedule from 10 years ago and compare it to today you'd see that it now takes 45 minutes longer to fly from SFO to CLT (and last I checked they are not further apart then they were).


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 4, 2011)

I think both of those flights should be in the main terminal, and 40 minutes should be plenty.  If the CLT-MCO flight is an Express flight in the E terminal, that's QUITE a hike.  Take the bus if you have to go to the E terminal, otherwise you have to go through security again.  (Am I remembering the right airport?  I think so.)


----------



## funtime (Nov 4, 2011)

I have traveled through a lot of airports and so far Charlotte has been one of the worst - admittedly I was going to Hilton Head so I had to go way, way out to E.  And, the system for mobility impaired travelers is also complicated.  I had to get on and off three trams.  Yikes.  And there were many stressed mobility impaired travelers whose plane was assertedly leaving in about 20 minutes, that we sometimes had to fight for seats on the tram.   I would be very careful with whatever carry on luggage you have because if it is too heavy, walking for a full on 20 minutes or so might wear you out.  I say your chances are 50-50 at best.  Good luck.  Funtime


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 4, 2011)

uop1497 said:


> I assume my plane will arrive on time .



:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: 

I assume that everything that possibly can, will go wrong when flying. 90% of the time I'm right. And the chances of arriving on-time are inversely proportional to the importance that I get there as scheduled. My last itinerary which had me arriving at Washington - Reagon at 10:30A for a noon meeting, got me there at 5PM.

On the rare trip that all the flights are on-time, it's like a gift from God. Certainly not the norm these days.

Sheila


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 4, 2011)

*connection fly in Charlotte, NC (CLT)*

Thanks everyone for your kinds inputs. 

So far, for all the trip we tookk, we arrived on time to catch the next fly.  I will soon find out how it is this time. 

Does anyone know (for airbus A320 / A331) , weather the head bin storage large enough to fit a carry on luggage . I contact  airline and they told me it is. I remember a while back I booked a fly for my son . he told me it did not fit his carry on luggage . I have not travelled  in those plane for a while , so unsure the size of head bin storage


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 4, 2011)

There shouldn't be any problem with standard sized carry on luggage.  It's just the smaller planes used on Express routes that can't accommodate carry ons.


----------



## urban5 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Overhead Storage*

Both the A320 and A331 have overhead luggage bins that will hold normal sized carry on size bags.  Just to be sure use the size rack often located at the check in counter or the gate to be sure.


----------

